# Hello Everyone



## gpdesigner (Aug 20, 2008)

hello gpdesigner here, just dropped in to say hello to everyone and hang out for a bit. Maybe lend a hand and learn a few things . . . . 
see ya on the boards . . 
gp


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Who are you, what do you do? What do you like, how do you do?


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to CB. Hope you have a pleasant stay.


----------



## gpdesigner (Aug 20, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> Welcome to the Booth! Who are you, what do you do? What do you like, how do you do?



Thanks for the welcome, Wow . . those are tough questions,
my name is Ralph, tho I go by gpdesigner on the forums I frequent, I did notice a lot of people here are using their real names, I am just used to using gp that it is a habit. 
It's kinda odd how I ended up here, I was doing a search for leko beams spreads and found the site. Never thought I would see a techie forum, but here ya go. . . . . 

What do I do? . . . a lot of things really . . . I am a 3d artist and graphic designer, but I guess my original schtick is lighting design everything else came after that.

What do I like in lighting?, I guess I like it all, I lost touch with some of the newer trends but seeing how mostly everyone here is in the now, hopefully I can catch-up with some of the current gear.

Like I said I am here to hang out, learn a little and help out where I can . . . 
gp


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 20, 2008)

gpdesigner said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Wow . . those are tough questions,
> my name is Ralph, tho I go by gpdesigner on the forums I frequent, I did notice a lot of people here are using their real names, I am just used to using gp that it is a habit.
> It's kinda odd how I ended up here, I was doing a search for leko beams spreads and found the site. Never thought I would see a techie forum, but here ya go. . . . .
> 
> ...



Awesome. :] I taken a class in Graphic Design and know my way around Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator from that and playing/tutorials pretty well. (I had a days worth of training in InDesign and I'm not particularly fond of it from what I know, but...) 

Yes, a lot of people here go by their real names, or at least in their signatures, though there's also those who just go by variants of gaff.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

gpdesigner said:


> It's kinda odd how I ended up here, I was doing a search for leko beams spreads and found the site. Never thought I would see a techie forum, but here ya go. . . . .
> 
> > That's okay, I found this site when i was looking for 19th century wall treatments. Everyone here was sort of crazy, but fun and theater loving folks, so I stayed.
> >
> > Welcome to the booth - ask, answer and have fun!


----------

